# Moonlight



## n9n9n9 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think that this is the best American movie that I've seen in a long, long time and I found the soundtrack to be utterly sublime, both the Nicholas Britell work and the other music in the film.

links: https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/1377-director-barry-jenkins-on-the-music-that-made-moonlight/
song exploder podcast: http://songexploder.net/moonlight
Spotify Playlist of complete soundtrack: 

So the part that I think is pretty great is that after direct Barry Jenkins introduced Britell 
to the idea of "chopped and screwed" (mind your speakers with that stuff, folks... speaking from experience) Britell started slowing down his own work. And Mozart. And then he went farther than that and created compositional and audio processing methods to get that sound to work elsewhere and without always just slowing down the audio. Check out the two versions of Chiron's Theme. Sounds like some Paulstrech to me, possibly.

In any case the film was visually astounding, I find the the affirmation of humanity and love to be almost overwhelmingly great and the sound track was more central than usual in these kinds of films.

I wondered what others thought.


----------

